# Biblical Philosophy of Geography



## sastark (Aug 3, 2005)

Since the webmaster has started a series of questions on the "Biblical Philosophy of_______" I thought I would take advantage of the moment and ask a question that has bothered me ever since my college days.

* What is the Biblical Philosophy of Geography? How does one go about forming such a philosophy?*


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2005)

To rephrase the question, how would one go about _mapping_ out or _charting_ a Biblical philosophy of geography? 

[Edited on 8-3-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 3, 2005)

As the secular nation state of Israel is the focal point of world history, it follows inexorably that the secular nation state of Israel is the focal point of world geography.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> * What is the Biblical Philosophy of Geography? How does one go about forming such a philosophy?*



Obviously, one of the key points of Geography is Plate Tectonics. But we must gather our tectonics data from a careful look at Scripture.

In Genesis, a man named Peleg is briefly mentioned (Gen. 11:16). That lets us know roughly the time during which he lived.

But for our formulation of a Biblical Philosophy of Geography, we turn to the critical information that is revealed to us in 1 Chronicles:

"And unto Eber were born two sons: the name of the one was Peleg; because* in his days the earth was divided*" (1 Chron. 1:19).


Clearly, this is the time at which Gondwanaland split into the various landmasses we know today as "continents".


Surely no complete Biblical Philosophy of Geography is complete without a full exegetical consideration of Genesis 11 and 1 Chronicles 1.




[Edited on 8-3-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## sastark (Aug 3, 2005)

A little bit of background:

I got my B.A. in Geography. When I first changed majors to geography, I thought to myself "At least I won't be bombarded with evolutionary teachings. After all, what does evolution have to do with geography?" How wrong I was! Humanistic evolution premiated each one of my classes. It got so bad that by the end of my senior year, I was very adamant about my opposition to evolution. I refused to just "sit in class and take notes". I was encouraged to learn, after speaking up in a couple of classes, that there were other students that felt the same way (maybe not for the same reasons, but after studying "Feminist Geography" even a flaky neo-evan-jelly-fish who happens to be conservative seems like the greatest ally one can have).

I started searching out writings by Christians on the subject of Geography. To this day I've gotten zero. Nothing. You can find books from a Christian, Biblical perspective on geology, history, math, etc. Everything but geography! I think a part of the reason for this is the fact that Geography, as its own discipline, came into being right at about the same time as Darwin. That is the period when you see a lot of "Natural History" books. It seems like Christian scientists (not the cult members) were just on the verge of beginning to gather data and classify different species of plant and animal life, as well as climates, regions of the earth, etc (which is the first step in the scientific process: data gatherings/classification) when the Darwinian philosophy of evolution came on to the scene and all other philosophies were shoved off the stage.

So, for many years I have been contemplating the idea of writing an undergraduate level "Intro to Geography" textbook. It would of course be written from Christian, Biblical perspective. But, I have trouble with a starting point. Obviously, I would have to start with Gen. 1:1. God created the world and is therefore the author of geography. But, where do I go from there?

Any ideas?


----------



## sastark (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> As the secular nation state of Israel is the focal point of world history, it follows inexorably that the secular nation state of Israel is the focal point of world geography.



I know it is hard on a board like this one, to tell when someone is joking and when someone is serious, but since I'm pretty sure you were joking about that....

You seriously deserve a kick to the rear for that one!


----------



## sastark (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> Obviously, one of the key points of Geography is Plate Tectonics. But we must gather our tectonics data from a careful look at Scripture.
> 
> In Genesis, a man named Peleg is briefly mentioned (Gen. 11:16). That lets us know roughly the time during which he lived.
> ...



Joseph,

While I agree that the study of plate techtonics is important to the study of Geography (more so to physcial geography than cultural geography), I have often wondered about the meaning of Gen 11 and Peleg. I, for a long time, was under the impression that in the days of Peleg the continents were physically relocated; however, I have also heard people espouse the belief that the land being divided could also refer to a political division. In other words, this family was given land to the east, this family was given land to the west, etc. What do you think about that theory?

Personally, I tend to favor the "one continent being physically relocated" theory, but I'm not 100% convinced. I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## sastark (Aug 3, 2005)

How about this:

Is there a general trend in Scripture to move from a garden/agricultural motif to a urban motif?

If so, how should this affect our study of geography? (Keep in mind that Urban Planning is a sub-field of Geography.)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 3, 2005)

I think that a Biblical understanding of Geography would stem from the center point of the garden and expand outward. ti would be a propagation of the Gospel, and how it reflects the character of God in sending forth the Good news into all the earth. 

I can't remember the name of the group, but a missions group uses a map and demonstrates to Indian villages how the Gospel started and then how God has sent the message from that point (the garden and Israel) out to the nations.

I found it, in listening, very affective as a beginning point.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2005)

Seth, 

I have also been very interested in geography and cartography over the years. Maps are cool! I am intrigued by your interest in Biblical geography. 

Have you ever heard of William Cumming? He passed away some years ago, but when I was young I had the privilege of interviewing him and writing his biography. The story of how he came to love maps is a fascinating one and it rubbed off on me. His book _The Southeast in Maps_ is a classic on the subject and it compiles one of the best collections of early American maps in existence. There is a room in the library at Davidson College, NC, where my father taught as a professor some years ago, devoted to his maps. It is truly awe-inspiring!

FYI, today is the anniversary of the date upon which Christopher Columbus set sail for the New World (August 3, 1492).

[Edited on 8-3-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Joseph,
> 
> While I agree that the study of plate techtonics is important to the study of Geography (more so to physcial geography than cultural geography), I have often wondered about the meaning of Gen 11 and Peleg. I, for a long time, was under the impression that in the days of Peleg the continents were physically relocated; however, I have also heard people espouse the belief that the land being divided could also refer to a political division. In other words, this family was given land to the east, this family was given land to the west, etc. What do you think about that theory?
> ...



At the time I made my post, I thought you were joking around by posting this thread. It wasn't until one of your later posts that I realized you were seriously seeking a Biblical Philosophy of Geography. (I am not saying that's a bad thing to do, of course.)

I was just being facetious with what I said in my post about Peleg. I was not trying to be serious.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 3, 2005)

Also, regarding my "Peleg" post above:

Seriously, I do not think that 1 Chronicles 1:19 can possibly be talking about plate tectonics. If the continents were only seperated as late as Genesis 11, then I would be very hard pressed to explain the current heterogeneous global distribution of animal and plant life.


----------



## Theological Books (Aug 4, 2005)

First of all, I didn't even know they offered geography as a major. Second of all, what on earth do you do with a geography major? Third of all, I can't believe they offer geography as a major.


----------



## sastark (Aug 4, 2005)

> First of all, I didn't even know they offered geography as a major.



Most universities do, actually.



> Second of all, what on earth do you do with a geography major?



All kinds of things! Here's a partial list from my alma mater's website:


Geographer 
Cartographer
Climatologist
Environmental Scientist
Geographic Information System Specialist
Land Economist
Recreations Resource Planner
Site Researcher
Soil Conservationist
Urban Planner
Aerial Photo Interpreter
Remote Sensing Specialist
Community Development Specialist
Geographic Analyst
Geographer Planner
Land Use Planner
Weather Observer
Demographer
Teacher

Personally, I work as a GIS (Geographic Information Systems) Analyst. I got my degree in Geography with a concentration in GIS, Urban Planning and Cartography.


----------



## Theological Books (Aug 5, 2005)

I do hope you know my post was extremely sarcastic and tongue-in-cheek?  I would venture to guess I have the most WORTHLESS undergraduate degree of anyone here on the board!!!!


----------



## sastark (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Theological Books_
> I do hope you know my post was extremely sarcastic and tongue-in-cheek?



I figured it was, but honestly, I get questions like "What do you do with a Geography degree?" all the time.



> I would venture to guess I have the most WORTHLESS undergraduate degree of anyone here on the board!!!!



Liberal Arts?


----------



## Theological Books (Aug 5, 2005)

Worse than liberal arts: a BFA in THEATRE ARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yup, that's right. The fine taxpayers of Oklahoma paid for a jerk like me to play pretend on stage for three years!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 5, 2005)

Why dont we just take current geography and plate tectonics aand work backwards to see how the continents were formed. 

But then yoou would also have to map out solar activety. But who would want to do that ? who would need a space program to do that? 

LOL

Blade


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

What about the Biblical Philosophy of Gerontology?



> And all the days of Methuselah were nine hundred sixty and nine years: and he died.
> --Genesis 5:27



:bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2005)

Seth, 

If you have not read these, you may be interested in the following explicitly Protestant geographical tracts which I have benefited from in my own historical research:

* _Voyages and Discoveries_ by Richard Hakluyt

* _Grand Voyages_ by Theodore de Bry

* _Brief Report on the New Found Land of Virginia_ by Thomas Hariot

* _The Discovery of Guiana_ by Sir Walter Raleigh

* _Of Plymouth Plantation_ by William Bradford

* _History of a Voyage to the Land of Brazil_ by Jean de Lery

* _A Huguenot Exile in Virginia_ by Gilbert Chinard

* _The Journal of John Fontaine, An Irish Huguenot Son in Spain and Virginia 1710-1719_

* _The Notable History of Florida_ by Rene de Laudonniere

* _The Whole and True Discouerye of Terra Florida_ by Jean Ribault

* _The New World, The First Pictures of America, Made by John White and Jacques le Moyne and engraved by Theodore de Bry_ ed. by Stefan Lorant

* _Historie Naturelle et Morale des Iles Antilles de l'Amerique_ (a Huguenot work prepared by some who travelled the Caribbean with Sir Francis Drake, aimed at describing European and native settlements in the Caribbean and Florida, and promoting Huguenot emigration to the Caribbean)

* _Travels with a Donkey in the Cevennes_ by Robert Louis Stevenson


[Edited on 8-10-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## sastark (Aug 10, 2005)

Great list, Andrew! I don't think I've ever read a single one. I'll have to track them all down now. Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Great list, Andrew! I don't think I've ever read a single one. I'll have to track them all down now. Thanks!



You're welcome, Seth. Some of them are more difficult to find than others. But I really like the fact that early New World explorations were not limited to Spanish Catholics. Many Protestants (I would add the writings of Sir Francis Drake to the list) explored the New World and wrote about their travels with their religion at the forefront of their thinking. Most modern textbooks emphasize Spanish conquistadors while glossing over, failing to mention or revisionistically treating Protestants who settled or explored the New World. 

Protestants were the first to draw pictures of the New World; the first to settle Florida, Brazil, New England and other places; and the first to engage in writing travel literature (often for the purpose of encouraging Protestant migration to the New World).


----------



## sastark (Aug 10, 2005)

Andrew, have you read or heard of the book "1421: The Year the China Discovered America" by Gavine Menzies? I found it quite interesting, and you may as well. Check out the website here: http://www.1421.tv

There is also a previous thread discussing this book here.

[Edited on 8-10-2005 by sastark]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Andrew, have you read of heard of the book "1421: The Year the Chinese Discovered America"? I found it quite interesting, and you may as well. Check out the website here: http://www.1421.tv



Thanks, Seth. Yes, I have heard of _1421_. I think the claims are plausible though I haven't studied it in-depth. What do you think?

Have you ever read Kon-Tiki?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 20, 2005)

I acquired a copy of William Cumming's classic work _The Southeast in Early Maps_ this weekend. It is fascinating. It is also helpful to my research of the French Huguenot colonies of South Carolina and Florida.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2005)

Another Calvinist cartographer and historian of note is Ubbo Emmius, a Dutchman who was a friend of Theodore Beza and lived from December 5, 1547 to December 9, 1625. Some of his maps can be found today in the Map Division of the New City Public Library.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 9, 2005)

Petrus Plancius (1552 - 1622) was a famous cartographer as well as a minister in the Dutch Reformed Church.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by sastark_
> ...



For those who may be interested, Thor Heyerdahl's grandson has embarked on a new Kon-Tiki trip.



> Norwegian Team Embarks on 'Kon-Tiki' Trip
> 
> By RICK VECCHIO, Associated Press Writer
> April 28, 2006
> ...


----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 29, 2006)

I think of the providential move of the spirit throughout history in geography. The church started out in palestine and has moved in a western direction. From Judea to Present Turkey to europe then after columbus to america to across the pacific where we seeing a surge of christians in japan, north korea, china, and now vietnam. I predict the next civilizations to fall under the power of the gospel are the hindu and buddhist nations like thailand and india. After the pagan religions of those nations are relegated to the ashheap of history the mulsim nations must turn to Christ and last is Israel. 

On the more political side, God sets up and tears down nations according to His will. He has set up the borders for His purpose. This is the starting point of Geography. Then one can determine the use of the borders, topography, natural resources, ethnicity, population, situation of cities, ports, etc.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Apr 29, 2006)

Could not the dividing spoken of in the "days of Peleg" be the raising of the water levels in the oceans, which would divide the continents as they are today? The English channel, by the way, is around 35 feet deep at the deepest, so it can be quite easily conceived that it was once connected to the Continent by land.

I believe it was Kent Hovind who gave me this idea. Anybody heard of Dr. Dino?


----------



## beej6 (Apr 29, 2006)

I love geography, btw. In eighth grade our school had a 'winter term' where we studied a separate subject for two or three weeks - and I took mapmaking. I think I drew a map of the New York City subway system.


----------

